# Suche Leute zum Werben gegen Gold-Belohnung



## Shaila (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

 

Wie der Überschrift zu entnehmen ist, suche ich Leute zum Werben. Allerdings habe ich kein Interesse daran, selbst Charaktere hochzuspielen. Für den EP-Bonus bin ich daher nicht verfügbar. Allerdings kann ich Entlohnung in Form von Gold bieten. Die Preisbelohnung für 1x Werben lege ich dabei spontan einfach mal auf 100.000 Gold fest, ist jedoch verhandelbar. Wenn ihr also leichtes Gold verdienen wollt, so lasst euch gerne von mir werben.

 

Das Gold kann allerdings nur auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius/Todeswache zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

 

Kontaktdaten: Shaila#2485

 

Goldübergabe erfolgt nur, wenn ich mir über den Erhalt der Belohnungen gewiss sein kann.


----------

